# Samanthas Dog Walking



## samready (Dec 17, 2013)

I am a trained professional dog walker and offer dog walking in the Liverpool area. 
I am fully insured and CRB cleared. This is my first post ! as I have always had recommendations through friends so bare with me as computers are quite daunting. 
I currently have morning to midday walks available. Thanks


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome the forum Sam


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What training have you?


----------

